# Next Martin Girl???



## HuntingEd (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey all,
I noticed there was a martin girl competition here a few months back. This was before my g/f started shooting. Anyway i got her a bow and have been showing her the ropes bout shooting. She really enjoys it and is gettin quite good. She shoots a martin saber at 43# 26in. Here is a pic of her this afternoon. I used it to help her see her form and how to correct it. So what do yall think, maybe the next martin girl?:wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

HuntingEd said:


> Hey all,
> I noticed there was a martin girl competition here a few months back. This was before my g/f started shooting. Anyway i got her a bow and have been showing her the ropes bout shooting. She really enjoys it and is gettin quite good. She shoots a martin saber at 43# 26in. Here is a pic of her this afternoon. I used it to help her see her form and how to correct it. So what do yall think, maybe the next martin girl?:wink:



Congrats to her..........and to you. She is Martin Girl Material for sure..........shootin the right bow and everything. Tell her to get her own screen name and log on to the AT so she can talk to the rest of us women archers.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

works for me. Maybe the Next Martin Girl :wink:


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

i think she could do it! looks like you got her started out good....martin kicks ass lol


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Martin Girl*

NICE FLETCHINGS! ALL IN FUN:wink: SHE DOES HAVE THAT MARTIN GIRL LOOK.


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

she'll be outshootin you before you know it lol...i took my gf fishin the other day and she blew me outta the water lol


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

HuntingEd said:


> She shoots a martin saber at 43# 26in. Here is a pic of her this afternoon. I used it to help her see her form and how to correct it.


Couple questions about the bow itself. I'm trying to get my brother into the sport, he wants to do 3D shoots, but not hunt since he couldn't swat a fly. For the poundage and length, does it seem like a pretty fast bow? He's going to be 13 so my old Seneca from when I was 10 is just too small for him. I've been poking around this section of the forum seeing what the girls shoot to see what might be a quick bow for a smaller person.

And looking at the picture, it seems maybe the DL might be a tad too long for her? She's leaning back and the nock isn't under her right eye. Maybe drop to a smaller cam module or twist the string? But I'm not expert, Nuts and Bolts is who you want to ask. Glad she's enjoying it and best of luck.


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

Lucky guy. My ex and I got into a fight when I mentioned buying her a bow .


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

Wrist sling and relax that bow hand a little, looks like she's on her way to bow bliss.


----------



## smitteken (Jun 23, 2005)

Before we can say if she's the next martin girl, we're gonna have to see some pictures.:wink:


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

menaztricks said:


> Lucky guy. My ex and I got into a fight when I mentioned buying her a bow .


take the hint,if she is mad at you,i wouldnt do it,or you might find a arrow sticking out your back side  =:devil:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

menaztricks said:


> Lucky guy. My ex and I got into a fight when I mentioned buying her a bow .


yeah man, she sure is purty


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

She can defintely be the next MG, after me and Pink Camo!! We are trying to wait very patiently for our call up to the majors!!!! hehe


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

*I think you girls should start a poll and post your pics...*

let the AT'ers vote and then have an AT girl, after the poll is concluded. 
:darkbeer:


----------



## roadapple (Jul 30, 2006)

*Wish she did!*

She's a cutie.........

But if ..Bowtechbabe shot a Martin, She'd have my vote!
:wink: 
Roadapple


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

lets see some more pics great to have another women archer......

congrats to her for starting....hopefully she loves it..

L8er


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HuntingEd said:


> Hey all,
> This was before my g/f started shooting. Anyway i got her a bow and have been showing her the ropes bout shooting. She really enjoys it and is gettin quite good. She shoots a martin saber at 43# 26in. Here is a pic of her this afternoon. I used it to help her see her form and how to correct it. *So what do yall think*, maybe the next martin girl?:wink:


PM sent! :darkbeer:


----------

